# After rewriting rc.conf cannot connect to ftp or use Samba



## punktt (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello,
I managed to somehow ruin samba and vsftpd after I accidentally deleted rc.conf after I used ">" instead of ">>" (I learned to backup in hard way). Both daemons start normally I just can't connect.

I created vsftpd using real, not virtual users.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2012)

Any error messages? Did you reconfigure your network interfaces? Did you set a hostname?


----------

